# Cup



## MadBillJohns (Jun 27, 2012)

Morning - Apologies if this has been asked many a time, but I'm looking for a definite answer to what "a cup" measurement is. For example 1/2 cup of almonds, or 1 cup chicken, 3 cups milk etc. I've tried searching the forum briefly & the internet to no avail. If someone could help me out It would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

It's any cup. As long as u use the right proportions to each other as in 1 cup almonds, 1/2 cup milk - same cup x


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cup_(unit)

Its a specific measurement like say a litre etc


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

google works well in situations like this.

http://allrecipes.com/howto/cup-to-gram-conversions/


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Pmsl at u guys that have never cooked with a cup measurement !! Trust me OP - its any cup u have to hand but use the same throughout the recipe x


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Pmsl at u guys that have never cooked with a cup measurement !! Trust me OP - its any cup u have to hand but use the same throughout the recipe x


Think alot of guys on here haven't cooked fullstop, lol


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

A cup is a volume measurement rather than a weight, Its equivalent to 250 ml or 9 fluid ounces.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

spudsy said:


> A cup is a volume measurement rather than a weight, Its equivalent to 250 ml or 9 fluid ounces.


250ml of almonds? Good-oh lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Haha yeah true x


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Yup 250 ml of almonds in volume... not weight,

Like when you buy bags of compost... they're sold in volumes of 25 litres rather than weights.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

spudsy said:


> Yup 250 ml of almonds in volume... not weight,
> 
> Like when you buy bags of compost... they're sold in volumes of 25 litres rather than weights.


Well u learn something new every day.

However I prefer my almonds in g's and I prefer my cup as a cup.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Well u learn something new every day.
> 
> However I prefer my almonds in g's and I prefer my cup as a cup.


Me too Queenie, Well I prefer most stuff in G's, cups are a bit too variable when sorting diet macro's etc. out!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The cup size is the size of actual breast. The number is actual chest size! I know I know, I'm helpful


----------



## MadBillJohns (Jun 27, 2012)

Lol - thanks all. If I used my brain then I should've searched cup measurement or included unit but It's early & I wasn't thinking straight, haha. Cheers for clearing it up. Now back to writing up my hardgainer mealplan that I'm starting next week, wish me lucccccck.


----------

